# Question on the 420 law for California!!!



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have currently 6 Mature plants and I will have 12 sprouts... 

The 420 law states 6 mature or twelve immature plants..

We all know it takes them a while to grow before you know what ya got (Males or Females).

6 mature plants I have are flowering... So I got a month or a month & half to go...  


Am i breaking the law or am I safe... I contacted my patient rights for my area... Awaiting her email...  I was just wondering what other medical patients think or know.

Thanks for your help and visiting this thread


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

I contacted Normal awaiting a email..


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 15, 2008)

I want to know this as well.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya I do but know one will reply..


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

i was told a mature plant is one that is either budding or 12 inches tall...dont remember the source so await clarification.  i'll see if i can find something


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

i cant find the legal definition of what a "mature" and a "immature" plant.  great question, i'd like to know where the "official" answer lies.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i cant find the legal definition of what a "mature" and a "immature" plant. great question, i'd like to know where the "official" answer lies.


 
Ya so would I... Keeps us and the leos in check.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 15, 2008)

immature is the plant in vedge stage, mature is in flower.  I *believe* the law reads with the word "or".  Like 6 mature (flowering) OR 12 immature (vedging).

check this link.... 
http://www.safeaccessnow.net/countyguidelines.htm#420
it tells the guidelines for counties and cities in California.  It also has a link (i think) that gives you the law word for word.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> immature is the plant in vedge stage, mature is in flower. I *believe* the law reads with the word "or". Like 6 mature (flowering) OR 12 immature (vedging).
> 
> check this link....
> http://www.safeaccessnow.net/countyguidelines.htm#420
> it tells the guidelines for counties and cities in California. It also has a link (i think) that gives you the law word for word.


 


I know that because that came with my card.....


My question is if ya growing 3 mature plants that are flowering and you have 12 immatures growing for the Fall  grow...

Are "you" breaking the "LAW.


All it states is  6 Mature or 12 Immature or 8oz of dried buds..


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I know that because that came with my card.....
> 
> 
> My question is if ya growing 3 mature plants that are flowering and you have 12 immatures growing for the Fall grow...
> ...


i misunderstood...


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> immature is the plant in vedge stage, mature is in flower. I *believe* the law reads with the word "or". Like 6 mature (flowering) OR 12 immature (vedging).
> 
> check this link....
> http://www.safeaccessnow.net/countyguidelines.htm#420
> it tells the guidelines for counties and cities in California. It also has a link (i think) that gives you the law word for word.


i'm  sure a 5 ft plant in veg _would not_ be considered immature in the eyes of the law, but i've been wrong before


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> i misunderstood...


 
No prob buddy... Just trying to figure out what will cause ya problems.. Thanks buddy


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2008)

In *my* county the board of supervisors has said that the deffinition of mature is a budding plant, a non budding plant as immature (read this in the local paper when they were debating to allow more plants than the state allows).  I dont KNOW about how other counties define it.  With the word OR involved, it usually means one OR the other.  This is why i had to pull some budding plants (that had been revedging) because when all the plants went "mature" (budding) i was over the amount of mature plants my county allows.  Tho in MY county i can still have vedging plants along with the mature.  My county ordinance reads *and/or *not just OR.  So i *had* ten in bud earlier in the season, and i think thirteen vedging.  As soon as those vedging plants went into flower, i had to kill some to stay inside the allowed amount of flowering (mature, by definition of my county) plants.
You might check with your county KGB, or look at that link, I would imagine that Mature and Imature are defined in the law that was passed.  My brother has one over, and wont pull it, he says "who are gonna come and check?" the sherriffs are busy with illegal grows.  He grows directly across from a Sherriff's house too....(im staying inside the amounts allowed, cause i have no idea what happens if you are over what is allowed and get caught.  I have lived in fear (not overwhelming fear of course) for most of my life as a MJ partaker and feel blessed that the law is as it is now.
Like he said, "who is gonna check?".


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> In *my* county the board of supervisors has said that the deffinition of mature is a budding plant, a non budding plant as immature (read this in the local paper when they were debating to allow more plants than the state allows). I dont KNOW about how other counties define it. With the word OR involved, it usually means one OR the other. This is why i had to pull some budding plants (that had been revedging) because when all the plants went "mature" (budding) i was over the amount of mature plants my county allows. Tho in MY county i can still have vedging plants along with the mature. My county ordinance reads *and/or *not just OR. So i *had* ten in bud earlier in the season, and i think thirteen vedging. As soon as those vedging plants went into flower, i had to kill some to stay inside the allowed amount of flowering (mature, by definition of my county) plants.
> You might check with your county KGB, or look at that link, I would imagine that Mature and Imature are defined in the law that was passed. My brother has one over, and wont pull it, he says "who are gonna come and check?" the sherriffs are busy with illegal grows. He grows directly across from a Sherriff's house too....(im staying inside the amounts allowed, cause i have no idea what happens if you are over what is allowed and get caught. I have lived in fear (not overwhelming fear of course) for most of my life as a MJ partaker and feel blessed that the law is as it is now.
> Like he said, "who is gonna check?".


 

Thanks Buddy


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2008)

> Medical marijuana rules confused under ruling
> By BEN BROWN The Daily Journal
> Article Last Updated: 08/16/2008 12:04:15 AM PDT
> 
> ...



hxxp://www.ukiahdailyjournal.com/ci_10222267


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Hick.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.ukiahdailyjournal.com/ci_10222267


 

"For right in the present day, now, there are no limits," Lintott said.

Is legal statement in the eyes of the law?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 15, 2008)

To be safe, ask your Dr to recommend a specific plant number, which he can.
My Dr gave me a 80 plant limit and my wife an 80 plant limit also.

Work the system before it works you.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> To be safe, ask your Dr to recommend a specific plant number, which he can.
> My Dr gave me a 80 plant limit and my wife an 80 plant limit also.
> 
> Work the system before it works you.


 
Thanks friend thats a good ideal... Have a good night & thanks


----------

